# Fire Bellied Newt set up (is this ok)**V Large piccys inside**



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey people as some of you may know im getting some fire bellied newts (going into Norwich on Saturday to get em).

anyway popped to the pet store 2day to pick up a few things (some worms live plants etc) anyway ive got my set up almost finished except i haven't got enough land i was thinking of putting something across the gap between the 2 pieces of "scenery" would that be enough do u think or should i replace one of them for a higher piece of "scenery" also i think ive over done it abit with the pebbles might take a few out


heres some piccys of what i got atm (i made them thumbs because im feeling lazy and cant be bothered to make them a sensible size)


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

if it was me , more land ,you could use bogwood , but needs soaking first, also the only down side with bogwood it gives a slight brown tinge too your water , not alot you can do about that tho, not murky, you can clearly see thou it still,
and if you can have somewhere to put small container for food as you have proberly read on other posts , crixs and mealies like to drown themselfs:lol2:

Aaron


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

dont know much on newt set ups, but i like the tinge from bog wood as i think it looks more natural.

just a though, could you not use a floating island like the ones they sell for turtles/terapins? the type that have suckers and stick to the side.


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

If the fire bellied newts you are getting are Cynops orientalis, and are adult, they generally dont need much land, although occassionaly you will get a newt that prefers land to water.
With my first cynops set up[around 15 years ago}, I siliconed a land shelf area above half of the water, with a ramp leading to the tank bottom.
However the land area was rarely if ever used so mine are now kept with just a piece of floating cork bark which is covered in moss as land area.[again very rarely used]
All food items are offered in the water and mainly consists of, live, and frozen blooworm, chopped small earthworms, maggots, whiteworms.
Good luck with your new newts, orienmtalis are usually easy to breed if you get a pair.

www.cauudata.org


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

bog wood sounds a good idea its gonna be a few days before i get my newts now (the shop i was going to use has sold out) so it'll give me a few days to get some stuff together. thanks for the advice


----------

